# What type of Betta do I have?



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

I picked this Betta up at Petco a few weeks ago, and his little cup just said 'Male Betta'.
Does anyone know what kind he is? And is he ok? His fins look a little ragged to me, but this is my first Betta and I don't know much about them yet. 
His name is Bertram. 



















Sorry for the kind of crappy photos, I'm not so good at aquarium photography, and at the time he was living in a small-ish bowl. Since I've joined this board, I realized that wasn't very good for him, and he got a new home in a ten gallon with a heater. 
So glad I did that for him, he seems a lot happier. He's always swimming around and exploring the new tank; when he was in the bowl he didn't really do much at all. :-D


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

his fins are ragged, when they grow back he looks like he will be a Mustard Gas Delta Tail...but you wont know for sure until his fins grow back.  hes really pretty...looks like my old betta that unfortunately passed of old age


----------



## trumpet4life375 (Jun 8, 2011)

oh, its also possible hes a double tail..but i say that because he has a big spilt in the middle of his tail. like i said, that might just be ragged and not regrow


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Lost in a Jungle - Welcome to the forum. I'm not the expert on breeds, but I'd guess he's a Super Delta. I'll let someone else confirm or deny. I just wanted to respond to his fins. He looks like he has bit his fins, but also has a little fin rot as well. His black tips look like they could be his coloring (I believe I saw this breed and color in Petco last night!) . I reccomend posting your pics in the Disease Section and allowing the health experts to direct you on treatment. It looks like he bit them and then the dirty Petco cup water progressed him into a little rot. They may have you start w/Aquarium Salt, but let them and their expertise properly direct you. He's very pretty though and sure to be a stunner when he's back to normal!


----------



## Lost in a Jungle (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input on his fins! It's nice to know I'm not crazy, although I feel bad for him. They were like that when I bought him. :-(
I'll definitely post some pics over in the disease section.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

the fins look like you have a tail biter(not a sick betta).

Once his fins grow back we can give you better advice on his tail type.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd put money on Delta or Halfmoon.

keep his water clean as possible, and it'll grow back. then, you'll know for sure!


----------



## tropics007 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Love the colors on the betta! *


----------

